# looking for a young pigeon in Fresno



## shanal (Mar 16, 2011)

I have been hand raising a feral squab that we found 4 weeks ago. "Iris" is now just starting to fly & pick up food on her own. We are looking for a young, calm, tame companion bird for her in or around the Fresno, Ca area. She(he?)has grown into a healthy young bird & we are committed to making her a part of our family. We've built her an indoor cage & are working on an outdoor loft. We don't particularly care about breed, and would prefer to get a resued bird, but do need to find a companion soon to socializing her. She hasn't seen another bird since she was about 10 days old. Any tips to encourage her to eat on her own would also be appreciated. I'm thinking another bird would help with weaning too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

shanal said:


> I have been hand raising a feral squab that we found 4 weeks ago. "Iris" is now just starting to fly & pick up food on her own. We are looking for a young, calm, tame companion bird for her in or around the Fresno, Ca area. She(he?)has grown into a healthy young bird & we are committed to making her a part of our family. We've built her an indoor cage & are working on an outdoor loft. We don't particularly care about breed, and would prefer to get a resued bird, but do need to find a companion soon to socializing her. She hasn't seen another bird since she was about 10 days old. Any tips to encourage her to eat on her own would also be appreciated. I'm thinking another bird would help with weaning too.


how wonderful of a home she/he has with you!... you can start here with your search for another pigeon... hope this helps.. good luck and we would love to see a picture.

http://www.mickacoo.org/


----------

